# Got my deer head back !!



## Raker (May 9, 2004)




----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats a nice deer.What county did you get him in


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The pic was not coming up for me.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Got him in Noble County.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Deer There...did You Score It?


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Not sure if it is big enough to score. I would not even know how to do it.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

that is one NICE deer


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking buck Raker! I keep seeing all of the velvety bucks around right now and picturing what they may look like in a few months. If they end up like that one I would be happy.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice Buck Man! I have already got the fever, and cannot wait for the second week of November!!! here are some of the ones at my place from when we had them down doing a little touch up work and cleaning to them


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

They all look like they come from the same piece of land. Very similar racks on all. Nice deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> They all look like they come from the same piece of land. Very similar racks on all. Nice deer.


 I was thinking the same thing. My first thought was that someone photoshopped all 5 from one pic. They do certainly have the same proportions and symmetry. By the way they are very nice as well.


----------

